# How much is RROD Xbox 360 worth?



## Concept-V

Ok, I'm out of luck today. My Xbox 360 red ringed and it's no longer under warranty.  I want to sell it but only the console with the audio/video cables and power cables. Nothing else. I want to post it on craigslist and ask for $100. Sound fair?


----------



## kobaj

Concept-V said:


> Ok, I'm out of luck today. My Xbox 360 red ringed and it's no longer under warranty.  I want to sell it but only the console with the audio/video cables and power cables. Nothing else. I want to post it on craigslist and ask for $100. Sound fair?



Hey guys, Ive had a pretty bad day today. My brand new 50 inch LCD was smashed in by some guy with a baseball bat and I cant return it. I want to get rid of it, but without the remote, only the screen. I figure online I can get 100$, sound good?

Seriously...


----------



## JTM

Concept-V said:


> Ok, I'm out of luck today. My Xbox 360 red ringed and it's no longer under warranty.  I want to sell it but only the console with the audio/video cables and power cables. Nothing else. I want to post it on craigslist and ask for $100. Sound fair?



You'll get $50 dollars tops.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Heh, I'm sure the right person will buy it, fix it up, and have a fully functioning 360.


----------



## diduknowthat

Selling it "as is" usually doesn't rake up that much money...


----------



## bcoffee20

how many red rings did you get?


----------



## JlCollins005

im pretty positive that microsoft actually just extended another 3 year warrnaty on that problem so u should call and ask them, they added warranty on a couple other problems also, but yea on the craigslist broken 360s sell for around 50 ish not much more


----------



## Concept-V

I want to keep the hard drive and controller plus headset, and probably buy an Arcade.


----------



## Concept-V

bcoffee20 said:


> how many red rings did you get?



All 3 rings, and I can't get Microsoft to fix it because it is out of the standard warranty and 3 year warranty. The Xbox is from Feb. 2006.  Do you guys think I will just get $50 for just the console or the console plus audio/video and power cables?


----------



## Concept-V

kobaj said:


> Hey guys, Ive had a pretty bad day today. My brand new 50 inch LCD was smashed in by some guy with a baseball bat and I cant return it. I want to get rid of it, but without the remote, only the screen. I figure online I can get 100$, sound good?
> 
> Seriously...



Negative feedback sent and copy of quote redirected to moderator.


----------



## just a noob

have you actually called microsoft up? if not, do it, if its a red ring like this, they usually fix it


----------



## Concept-V

just a noob said:


> have you actually called microsoft up? if not, do it, if its a red ring like this, they usually fix it



I'm out of luck again. I removed the faceplate and there is no "MICROSOFT" seal. I bought it used off of ebay couple years ago. No seal, no warranty, no free repair. I'm just going to sell it as is.


----------



## Concept-V

I guess you guys were right about cragslist. I put up for sale and the highest offer I got was $60, that includes the console, power cables and HD audio/video cables.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

You could have fixed it yourself, if you wanted to, it's easy. I'm doing it to my second 360 in a few days, as well as adding some better cooling.


----------



## JTM

g4m3rof1337 said:


> You could have fixed it yourself, if you wanted to, it's easy. I'm doing it to my second 360 in a few days, as well as adding some better cooling.



Right you are Ken (MXC).


----------



## g4m3rof1337

JTM said:


> Right you are Ken (MXC).



Lol, hmm?


----------



## JTM

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Lol, hmm?



haha only funny if you watch the show. But basically I agree, for 60 bucks just keep it and fix it yourself.


----------



## Cleric7x9

Concept-V said:


> Negative feedback sent and copy of quote redirected to moderator.



lmao you are a loser concept. ill give you a stick of chewing gum and a relatively clean nickel. you pay shipping. 

you can forward my quote to the mod, my username is Cleric7x9, thats c-l-e-r-i-c-7-x-9. got it?


----------



## Concept-V

Cleric7x9 said:


> lmao you are a loser concept. ill give you a stick of chewing gum and a relatively clean nickel. you pay shipping.
> 
> you can forward my quote to the mod, my username is Cleric7x9, thats c-l-e-r-i-c-7-x-9. got it?



Negative feedback sent. Check buyer/seller section. Post was forwarded to moderator and flagged as rude and offensive.


----------



## kobaj

Concept-V said:


> Negative feedback sent. Check buyer/seller section. Post was forwarded to moderator and flagged as rude and offensive.





Concept-V said:


> Negative feedback sent and copy of quote redirected to moderator.



Dude, Cleric7x9, this guy seems legit. We probably shouldnt mess with him. I mean look! 16 posts into the forums, all with EXTREMELY valuable content that pertains to the topic and is always helpful. Shoot, he managed to persuade the moderators to implement a feedback system, and then use it, make it invisible to me, and then made me care extremely about my feedback rating...All in one fell swoop. Wow, Im surprised he's not a VIP, or a MOD himself, infact, I vote IAN just gives the entire site over and let Concept be a super admin!

Your first act as admin should be to remove that edit button. I mean, _everybody_ loves to see a triple post with unnecessary bumping and reviving of old topics.


----------



## Cleric7x9

kobaj said:


> Dude, Cleric7x9, this guy seems legit. We probably shouldnt mess with him. I mean look! 16 posts into the forums, all with EXTREMELY valuable content that pertains to the topic and is always helpful. Shoot, he managed to persuade the moderators to implement a feedback system, and then use it, make it invisible to me, and then made me care extremely about my feedback rating...All in one fell swoop. Wow, Im surprised he's not a VIP, or a MOD himself, infact, I vote IAN just gives the entire site over and let Concept be a super admin!
> 
> Your first act as admin should be to remove that edit button. I mean, _everybody_ loves to see a triple post with unnecessary bumping and reviving of old topics.



LOL nice. this guy wont last here. epidemik warned me to lighten up on Concept, and i respect epidemik, but seriously, this Concept guy is a trip!


----------



## epidemik

Im going to lock this thread to avoid further conflict. Just a general reminder, try to be open/accepting to everyone, despite what you think of them. As a wise person once said, "if you dont have anything nice to say, dont say anything at all." The epidemik corollary is "youre on a computer, its really not that hard to just move on if you see a post you dont like. there is no obligation to comment on every single post"

Concept-V, it sounds like you already posted it and someone offered $60. I'd say thats pretty good. You could look into repairing it; g4m3rof1337, knows a lot about the insides of 360s


----------

